# Ferry Service



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this catching on? This was yesterday about 11:45 or so. I did see one of the ferries in the bay with just a few more people on it during the return trip about 7:30 or so.... I hope this catches on and makes it. Anyone take a ride yet?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't thing there is enough people to pay for the gas. BTW I honked at you the other day by the pass.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate them. I hardly ever see anyone on them. In my boat I dont have to slow down a bit when the Entertainer comes barreling down the bay, these guys on the other hand you better watch out!

Also, we were anchored up at Paradise the other other day and every time they came by all of the boats would slam into each other or the docks. 

Not a fan!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

it wont last when the funds run out. Follow the money trail.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hook said:


> it wont last when the funds run out. Follow the money trail.


They'll figure out a way for the taxpayer to subsidize it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Passed them a couple times on wednesday. No more than 6 people on board each time.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

We can have a pff booze cruise if you want.... $20 bucks for unlimited rides in a day, sounds kinda fun if you're shitfaced.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> We can have a pff booze cruise if you want.... $20 bucks for unlimited rides in a day, sounds kinda fun if you're shitfaced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m game. Never did a Ferry pop before.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I’m game. Never did a Ferry pop before.







Relax...... Your secret is safe with the PFF:thumbsup:


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

It's subsidized, doesn't have to make money, like golf courses. Just depends how much the authoriTY wants to keep it going. Watching how boats were kept in storage for over a year, they couldn't get the docks ready in time, couldn't find a contractor... Pretty much speaks for the poor planning and management by the authoriTY. 
I think it's a great idea, just poor execution and needs a lot better marketing. And this Fall, their schedule drops to like 2 or 3 days a week.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*ferry*

park service runs it, it will fail,,,wait till the grant runs out..


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

$20/person...nuff said. I do not think the service will be around in 3yrs. This is almost as bad as garcon bridge.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe they’re setting the panhandle on fire!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

polar21 said:


> $20/person...nuff said. I do not think the service will be around in 3yrs. This is almost as bad as garcon bridge.





Ferris wheel on the Beach


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Ferris wheel on the Beach





HAHAHA you won. What are gonna do next put a ball park on prime water front property?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> HAHAHA you won. What are gonna do next put a ball park on prime water front property?


Why not? Montgomery did for the Biscuits. Amazingly, it has been successful. I was sure that it would fail when they named the team the Biscuits...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> Why not? Montgomery did for the Biscuits. Amazingly, it has been successful. I was sure that it would fail when they named the team the Biscuits...





I have no problem with the team or name just the location.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I have no problem with the team or name just the location.




Not to mention the lies and misrepresentations to snow the Owners of the Property.....................................PLAY BALL!!!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

How much money is the Civics center making?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

john b. said:


> they'll figure out a way for the taxpayer to subsidize it.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g950u using tapatalk


parking fees!!!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

The ferries will be the only way to Ft. Pickens next time a storm washes the road out. They won't rebuild the road again.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Maybe they should run less frequently but run later into the night, so tourists staying on the beach could come to downtown Pcola for the restaurants and so the locals can take the ferry to the beach for the restaurants on the boardwalk or walking distances (sandshaker, casino beach grill, paradise, etc.) or trolley (peg leg's).


Maybe they should run a few times to Navarre to the tourists there to come to Pcola (there isn't much there for locals traveling by water, too bad.)


Maybe a couple runs to Johnson Beach for those on Perdido Key.


Maybe they can solve the problem they had so they can take it to the air museum, I know they tried to.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmm..40 bucks for me to take my daughter fishing at Pickens by ferry, with limited gear...

OR

5 bucks in gas, taking what all we need by truck.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will be happy when they go bankrupt. Useless attractions. Sorry fkn excuse for capatains will wake you and never look back. 4 times these IDIOTS came within 100 yards and never slowed down while we were fishing durring snapper season. Got so pissed I bought 8 oz weights and had a rod ready, lucky for both of us, it did not happen again.... YET!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> The ferries will be the only way to Ft. Pickens next time a storm washes the road out. They won't rebuild the road again.


Thats what the damn nut running it has wanted for years,and now he wants a feather in his hat before he retires so he can say I did that. He is a ass and has always been, If ya dont think is true go and try and talk to him. He is a Great spin Dr.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jaster said:


> I will be happy when they go bankrupt. Useless attractions. Sorry fkn excuse for capatains will wake you and never look back. 4 times these IDIOTS came within 100 yards and never slowed down while we were fishing durring snapper season. Got so pissed I bought 8 oz weights and had a rod ready, lucky for both of us, it did not happen again.... YET!


wow, you aren't the first one I've heard complain about the wakes these things create..

who owns/operates this service, the NPS, County, private owners? I know the mayor was all giddy about them?


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like someone isn't a responsible captain. One injury or damaged boat should stop that.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A buddy of mine got waked while under tow with sea tow.They were on a 34 ft cruser and he had to tell his wife to hold on,said the driver/cause he aint a capt/came with in 50 yrds of them at speed and never backed off. I hope they dont make it 2 yrs,but damn that BP money would have made a kick ass boat ramp some where.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’ve been waked by them several times. That hull definitely throws a nasty one. It makes the entertainer wake look like baby shit.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why didn't they use the BP money to build massive reefs in this area, you know the gift that keeps on giving. Farmers just don't have thousands of acres of land and let it just sit there. The gulf is a free farm, all we have to do is plant the damn seeds!!!! You would think it was a NO BRAINER!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

SSSOOOoooooo, what attraction would work around here? Along the lines of the Ferries? Ferris Wheel - Fail, Ferry - everyone hopes it fails... So what would work


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> SSSOOOoooooo, what attraction would work around here? Along the lines of the Ferries? Ferris Wheel - Fail, Ferry - everyone hopes it fails... So what would work



I'm in for a Walmart sized liquor store.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> SSSOOOoooooo, what attraction would work around here? Along the lines of the Ferries? Ferris Wheel - Fail, Ferry - everyone hopes it fails... So what would work


Have y'all tried a hatchery?


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Realtor said:


> SSSOOOoooooo, what attraction would work around here? Along the lines of the Ferries? Ferris Wheel - Fail, Ferry - everyone hopes it fails... So what would work


Alex, what is a fairy festival? Nevermind, we have that every Memorial Day weekend around here.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Boatfly said:


> Alex, what is a fairy festival? Nevermind, we have that every Memorial Day weekend around here.




I Kinda wanted to ride a Ferry until you had to go and post that…… Gee thanks....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> ...It makes the entertainer wake......



Sad that locals know that's a fact.


Every time I see it coming I just shake my head and tell everybody on board to hang on.


Is that boat just a bad hull design? the way it's run?


You drop that amount of money into it, i guess you just roll or wake as it is....






...............................


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> Why not? Montgomery did for the Biscuits. Amazingly, it has been successful. I was sure that it would fail when they named the team the Biscuits...


Biscuits aren't waterfront. Close, but there's a railroad track and a park between them and the river.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Why didn't they use the BP money to build massive reefs in this area, you know the gift that keeps on giving. Farmers just don't have thousands of acres of land and let it just sit there. The gulf is a free farm, all we have to do is plant the damn seeds!!!! You would think it was a NO BRAINER!


Less bids, less contractors less gifts!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

2RC's II said:


> Less bids, less contractors less gifts!





Sad but true, if FL had the reef system per sq mile that AL had can you imagine the tax revenue/tourism/boatsales/fishing/scuba gear.....on..and..on... it would generate.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> I Kinda wanted to ride a Ferry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that just doesn’t sound right........lol


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Realtor said:


> SSSOOOoooooo, what attraction would work around here? Along the lines of the Ferries? Ferris Wheel - Fail, Ferry - everyone hopes it fails... So what would work


Don't let a bunch of cantankerous old guys on a fishing forum skew your outlook. I think the majority of people want attractions to last and be a benefit to the community. 

I think the Ferry is good for the area, however it is rather expensive, and limited in options. Add some options, Ft McRae, Navarre, Naval Base, Innerarity Point (or even Perdido Pass), etc and it could be worth it. The pricing is also really jacked up. $20/person is outrageous. Seattle, Miami, NY, etc are all much less than that. $20 should get you an entire day's pass to unlimited destinations. I also think the Ferry is marketed wrong. It seems like the ferry is being marketed as a destination/attraction rather than a utility. Sure, people can still use it as an attraction to enjoy the ride, but you'll get more people if you market it as an easy, affordable way to get to the beaches without the traffic and headache. 

One of the issues with attractions, is that Pensacola has a well defined tourist season (Mar-Aug). Any attraction that comes in, 100% needs to be resistant to the slow months, or have owners who plan for them. Which doesn't really seem to be happening. Even the ones that last, as a business owner, it has to be hard to justify opening the doors if your daily take won't even cover the cost of operating for that day. 

The Ferris Wheel was very expensive ($15/person or $55/person for VIP) for what you got (4 rotations). The Wharf's ferris wheel by comparison, is only $5/person and is also 4 rotations. The pricing structure for the PCola wheel was seriously jacked up. $55 for a VIP gondola, which is basically a double ride and a shirt. $15 x 2 = $30, $55 - $30 = $25 for a shirt???​


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Most any "businesses" survival rate improves exponentially when privately owned. Like BTA suggested above, consider options. Unfortunately politicians are involved so it will fail.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

It's amazing how many people what things like this to FAIL. I support this, and as soon as I can, I'm heading down there to go for a ride. I hope this succeeds beyond anyone's expectations. Is there a parking fee for when you're on the ferry? Anyone know?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Pensacola could get a BP Sea World. You know, gimpy dolphins and one eyed snappers.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Realtor said:


> It's amazing how many people what things like this to FAIL. I support this, and as soon as I can, I'm heading down there to go for a ride. I hope this succeeds beyond anyone's expectations. Is there a parking fee for when you're on the ferry? Anyone know?


I don't think everyone wants it to fail it's just kinda obvious to the informed. I mean you seem to be super excited about it. You've posted five times. How about giving us all a report after your ride. I would like to know from first hand experience. We plan on trying it out after it cools down a bit. However I am way more excited about that Super Wally World liquor store.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> I don't think everyone wants it to fail it's just kinda obvious to the informed. I mean you seem to be super excited about it. You've posted five times. How about giving us all a report after your ride. I would like to know from first hand experience. We plan on trying it out after it cools down a bit. However I am way more excited about that Super Wally World liquor store.


 


ooohhhhh the "informed"


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thought you would like that!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Do they sell drinks on this ferry?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Do they sell drinks on this ferry?



5 shillings for a coke.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> 5 shillings for a coke.


Does that coke include Jack?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> Does that coke include Jack?


It does cause ya getting jacked


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Put a couple minis in your pocket. Just like Bryant Denny.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Don't let a bunch of cantankerous old guys on a fishing forum skew your outlook. I think the majority of people want attractions to last and be a benefit to the community.
> 
> I think the Ferry is good for the area, however it is rather expensive, and limited in options. Add some options, Ft McRae, Navarre, Naval Base, Innerarity Point (or even Perdido Pass), etc and it could be worth it. The pricing is also really jacked up. $20/person is outrageous. Seattle, Miami, NY, etc are all much less than that. $20 should get you an entire day's pass to unlimited destinations. I also think the Ferry is marketed wrong. It seems like the ferry is being marketed as a destination/attraction rather than a utility. Sure, people can still use it as an attraction to enjoy the ride, but you'll get more people if you market it as an easy, affordable way to get to the beaches without the traffic and headache.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Tourist do not come to this area for the civic center, ferris wheel, local baseball, the malls. they come down because of the beaches, fishing, scuba diving. They want to be warm, not shovel snow and relax.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Having been waked by these ferries, I am not a fan of them myself. These ferry drivers (I agree I won't call them 'captains') seem to have no regard for anchored vessels.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe us " cantankerous old men" have been around long enough to know exactly how Pensacola works. Notice that nothing went in at the ballpark EXCEPT the ballpark....just what us old men predicted. The rest was all smoke and mirrors. You see, buried in the back of the Master Plan, was the plans to build up condos and a hotel..right where the pretty drawings to rope in the public showed the Maritime museum, UWFs boathouse and the marina. Also buried in those Master Plans was a plain statement saying nothing at all would be provided for the general public there unless another source of funds were found such as taxpayer money or massive donations....no benches, no water fountains, no restrooms...nothing.

The gated community by the ballpark? Built on city property , sold for a song and a dance. Muskogee wharf...sold for a tiny fraction of its value. The exclusive marina on Palafox Wharf...built with city funds and handed over to Russenberger....his restaurant built at the end of Pace...built on city property, then he kept moving his junk over and infringing on public property.

Palafox wharf....handed over to Russenberger.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Tourist do not come to this area for the civic center, ferris wheel, local baseball, the malls. they come down because of the beaches, fishing, scuba diving. They want to be warm, not shovel snow and relax.


The tourists come for the beaches and ocean, but if you all you have is a beach with nothing around, you won't have tourists staying and spending their money. You need supporting attractions that will keep people interested, engaged and spending money. Maybe attractions isn't the right word to use for the Ferris Wheel/Ferry/Ballpark/etc but that's mildly irrelevant to the point. 

For the civic center, they may not come for the center itself, but they certainly come for the events that happen inside of it. 

(FWIW, We aren't exclusively talking about tourism. Everyone benefits from these attractions/amenities, locals and tourists alike.)


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Maybe us " cantankerous old men" have been around long enough to know exactly how Pensacola works.


 It's not really about people complaining something's not working and it needs fixed. Instead it's just "I don't like it, get rid of it." That happens a ton on this forum. Unless it's an artifical reef or a new boat ramp, no one here wants the Gov't to spend money on anything or offer any type of amenity/attraction. 

Don't replace the bridge. Don't widen the road. Don't revitalize Downtown. Don't offer a toll bridge that cuts out a ton of driving. Don't offer a ferry service. etc.


kingfish501 said:


> Maybe us " cantankerous old men" have been around long enough to know exactly how Pensacola works. Notice that nothing went in at the ballpark EXCEPT the ballpark....just what us old men predicted. The rest was all smoke and mirrors. You see, buried in the back of the Master Plan, was the plans to build up condos and a hotel..right where the pretty drawings to rope in the public showed the Maritime museum, UWFs boathouse and the marina. Also buried in those Master Plans was a plain statement saying nothing at all would be provided for the general public there unless another source of funds were found such as taxpayer money or massive donations....no benches, no water fountains, no restrooms...nothing.
> 
> The gated community by the ballpark? Built on city property , sold for a song and a dance. Muskogee wharf...sold for a tiny fraction of its value. The exclusive marina on Palafox Wharf...built with city funds and handed over to Russenberger....his restaurant built at the end of Pace...built on city property, then he kept moving his junk over and infringing on public property.
> 
> Palafox wharf....handed over to Russenberger.


I agree that the Ballpark specifically is a raw deal for the people of Pensacola. That's kind of a tangent to the point.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

How many of y'all talking about tourists staying and spending money are the same as the ones bitching about the tourists driving habits, bad tips, crowded boat ramps, etc. etc. One of these days PCola is going to end up like destin and then y'all will really have something to complain about. That Walmart sized liquor store will seem like a dream then.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> How many of y'all talking about tourists staying and spending money are the same as the ones bitching about the tourists driving habits, bad tips, crowded boat ramps, etc. etc. One of these days PCola is going to end up like destin and then y'all will really have something to complain about. That Walmart sized liquor store will seem like a dream then.


Orange Beach is winning the "Race to be like Destin". Brett/Robinson just got approval for another Phoenix. 192 rooms. Some reason, everyone's answer to the traffic congestion is u turns everywhere and more bridges onto the island.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel like Pensacola beach is already so much more congested than 15 years ago. No comparison. It never took 2 hours to get to the beach at 5:30 pm on a Saturday. Price of paradise I suppose. I'm a Johnson beach guy now anyways.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

H2OMARK said:


> I'm in for a Walmart sized liquor store.


Richey's


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Orange Beach is winning the "Race to be like Destin". Brett/Robinson just got approval for another Phoenix. 192 rooms. Some reason, everyone's answer to the traffic congestion is u turns everywhere and more bridges onto the island.



Yeah don't I know it. Got caught trying to do a U-turn at the new handy dandy u-turn lane at 161 with my old Proline. Had to back up 3 times and damn near jackknife my truck to make it. What a pain. They really, really, really need to do something at the florabama though.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah they need a crosswalk overpass there. That’s a pain in the butt no matter which way you’re going! A couple of Friday’s ago it took us probably 30 minutes to go a quarter of a mile at 3 in the afternoon coming from fishing out of orange beach!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ha! You haven't seen the new shit plan that FLDOT, FLora-Bama, ECSO and some others came up with? They're going to put more LE presence, make one crosswalk, add a turn lane and parking spots. That's their new plan that took a year or more to come up with. Alabama managed to build 2 crossovers on the state park going over 4 lanes.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Ha! You haven't seen the new shit plan that FLDOT, FLora-Bama, ECSO and some others came up with? They're going to put more LE presence, make one crosswalk, add a turn lane and parking spots. That's their new plan that took a year or more to come up with. Alabama managed to build 2 crossovers on the state park going over 4 lanes.


 
wadda ya tryin to say????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> wadda ya tryin to say????


Alabama's beating Florida in more than just foosball.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Alabama's beating Florida in more than just foosball.



roll tide lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> roll tide lol


War Eagle


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

What's the use in having a Ferry if you can't troll a few Stretch 40's off the stern of it? 

And when the next hurricane tidal waves the bridge like it did i-10, how ya gonna get your car across if the Ferry don't carry cars? 

Wow, what a waste.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I've passed the ferry boats a few times when coming home from fishing in the gulf. Maybe it's a coincidence or maybe its timing but I've never seen more than 12 or 15 people on board.


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Still operating on Obama's long term contract!!


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> Maybe us " cantankerous old men" have been around long enough to know exactly how Pensacola works. Notice that nothing went in at the ballpark EXCEPT the ballpark....just what us old men predicted. The rest was all smoke and mirrors. You see, buried in the back of the Master Plan, was the plans to build up condos and a hotel..right where the pretty drawings to rope in the public showed the Maritime museum, UWFs boathouse and the marina. Also buried in those Master Plans was a plain statement saying nothing at all would be provided for the general public there unless another source of funds were found such as taxpayer money or massive donations....no benches, no water fountains, no restrooms...nothing.
> 
> The gated community by the ballpark? Built on city property , sold for a song and a dance. Muskogee wharf...sold for a tiny fraction of its value. The exclusive marina on Palafox Wharf...built with city funds and handed over to Russenberger....his restaurant built at the end of Pace...built on city property, then he kept moving his junk over and infringing on public property.
> 
> Palafox wharf....handed over to Russenberger.



Maybe these “cantankerous old men” are going senile and don’t know REAL facts; they just spew crap they think they know since they have “been around long enough”. It’s very frustrating to hear ignorance being spewed as fact which then makes me question the rest of what these old men have to say.

The “exclusive marina” at Palafox Pier WAS NOT built with city funds, 100% private money. It was rebuilt TWICE with private funds and was never handed over to anyone. 

Russenberger’s restaurant built at the end of south pace was NOT built on city property and the “junk that is infringing on the public property” is allowed to be there because of an LTU with the City of Pensacola.

Palafox Wharf was NOT handed over to Russenberger. The city requested several bids, I believe 7, for development for what is now Palafox Pier and only one came back with a bid to develop it because back then NOTHING was going on in downtown and no one wanted to be there or lose their money. While NOW downtown is thriving, and things are “valuable” doesn’t mean things were handed over especially when individuals are/were willing to dump significant chunks of their money when no one else will.

The jobs and taxes reaped from these developments far exceed what they were before (ex: Trillium Property). I’m not sure if its jealousy or ignorance that these old men keep holding on to, but it seems to be the same people complaining when Studer/Levin/Russenberger invest their resources to making Pensacola better.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

ShimanoRed said:


> Maybe these “cantankerous old men” are going senile and don’t know REAL facts; they just spew crap they think they know since they have “been around long enough”. It’s very frustrating to hear ignorance being spewed as fact which then makes me question the rest of what these old men have to say.
> 
> The “exclusive marina” at Palafox Pier WAS NOT built with city funds, 100% private money. It was rebuilt TWICE with private funds and was never handed over to anyone.
> 
> ...


(1) Russenberger's deal downtown was fine but the deal should have required that he own no other marina within some radius, say 10 miles. 
(2) The ballpark should have gone to the treatment plant site, but they took so long. That's just bad timing. But where is the museum? Why not a real park? Why is the waterfront wasted?

But that's water under the bridge. This discussion started about the damage to private property by the ferry! Then it became whether the business model of the ferry is sustainable? Most ferry's are subsidized, and that's ok here too, but it still needs to be viable. *At this time it's just a bay cruise to compete against the privately run bay & dolphin cruises.* Again: (1) fewer trips but longer hours would make it more attractive as a ferry service (2) a couple trips per day to Navarre would bring riders and business downtown (3) a couple trips to Perdido Key also. Bottom line, it has to make it worth not driving to be a ferry.


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Preach it shimano


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ShimanoRed, Who build the marina that the Fish House is on?


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

Boat-Dude said:


> ShimanoRed, Who build the marina that the Fish House is on?


Originally it was a guy named Mr.Pitt, to which he called the marina “Pitt’s Slips”. Then sometime after Russenberger leased it is when those concrete docks came in and the name was changed to Seville Harbor.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, Well, Well.....


I haven't made it down to take a ride on a ferry yet, but I have hung out with "snagged line" in the past.... Is that close enough? lol 


I still want to get out on one of these, but I don't see then going to Navarre, or Orange Beach" that's a lot of fuel burn... No?


True comment they are in direct competition with the local dolphin cruises, didn't think of that. But the ferries don't slow down when they see a pod.... do they?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

ShimanoRed said:


> Originally it was a guy named Mr.Pitt, to which he called the marina “Pitt’s Slips”. Then sometime after Russenberger leased it is when those concrete docks came in and the name was changed to Seville Harbor.


Benjamin Radford Pitt would be surprised to learn he built a marina there, since he died in 1913.

Pitts Slip was an anchorage for lumber ships hauling lumber to Pitts planing mill there. The marina was built in 1986 as Harbor Village at Pitts Slip by the city.


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> ShimanoRed said:
> 
> 
> > Originally it was a guy named Mr.Pitt, to which he called the marina “Pitt’s Slips”. Then sometime after Russenberger leased it is when those concrete docks came in and the name was changed to Seville Harbor.
> ...


Thank you. I am wrong on the Pitts part. So yes a man that died in 1913 would be surprised to see his anchorage morphed into a marina.

The wooden fixed dock marina the city had developed in the 80s hasn’t been there since 98/99. So to answer the original question of who built the marina in front of the fish house, I would assume he is asking about the current marina. That marina was built in 1998/1999 by Russenberger.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Realtor,

I haven't made it yet, either, and I will at least once. But if it ran later in the evening I would take it from the beach to downtown for dinner when I'm at my beach place and vice versa when I'm at home in town. Regardless of the season, even at $20 especially if it is for roundtrip. (Funny thing about that, we don't even think of it when it costs that much to cross the bay on our own boats.) And tourists staying at the beach might take it into town to shop or eat.

But, it they want to be a ferry they still have to start early to get those going to the beach. Just run less frequently to lessen the impact on fuel costs.

And, yes, Navarre and Perdido Key would burn a lot of fuel so even fewer trips, but both of them and Pensacola could benefit from bringing some of their tourists to town.

I hope it succeeds but I think the current business model doesn't really know what it is.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Realtor,
> 
> I haven't made it yet, either, and I will at least once. But if it ran later in the evening I would take it from the beach to downtown for dinner when I'm at my beach place and vice versa when I'm at home in town. Regardless of the season, even at $20 especially if it is for roundtrip. (Funny thing about that, we don't even think of it when it costs that much to cross the bay on our own boats.) And tourists staying at the beach might take it into town to shop or eat.
> 
> ...



I think I'll get down there soon, Once it starts to cool off a bit. Of course, this may be a seasonal thing, now that the kids are heading back to school, they may slow the trips a lot.... anyone know?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

From what I have heard from friends and neighbors who have participated it was a good experience. Not fact but based on my Intel from above the operation was contracted for a specific amount if time for a specific service but they can run special trips outside these specific times such as private parties, wedding dohickies and the like. They also plan to make speciality trips as some have suggested.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Over night fishing trips at the Mass, this fall.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Tha Mass!?&#55357;&#56882;


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Over night fishing trips at the Mass, this fall.



yep, squid juice all over those things.... That's a HOMERUN lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> From what I have heard from friends and neighbors who have participated it was a good experience. Not fact but based on my Intel from above the operation was contracted for a specific amount if time for a specific service but they can run special trips outside these specific times such as private parties, wedding dohickies and the like. They also plan to make speciality trips as some have suggested.



awesome, good to know....


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

We were at Fort Pickens this morning and saw the boat come in with 4 people on it How long will the B P money last ?


----------

